# bullworkers and chest expanders



## UFC rocks (Apr 30, 2008)

hi guys i was just woundering whats you guys think about them. do you think that someone could get big from using these and not using free weights, (provideing there diet is correct). 

i allread have a bullworker, well actually its my dads he likes to work out with that as he does like to do free weights now that he is getting old, (he is 47 by the way). anyway do you think that someone could actually gain size from doing all the different exercises on a bullworker or chest expanders, IMO im not sure about getting big from it, but i think you can gain a lot of strenght from doing it. but to be honest i dont really like using the bullworker too much and was thinking about getting a chest expander which allso has a lot of exercises which can be done on. i was thinking of getting it and using it at the end of my workouts with free weights, just to get that final buring feeling in the muscles. or what about thoses bars that you bend, not sure what they are called, just something other than free weights you use at the end of my workouts. 

so what to you guys think about them, do you have any or have you ever used them before and if so what did you think.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

I think they are less beneficial than bodyweight exercises in terms of performance you can get from them, as well as the redundancy of paying for them when you can just do pushups and get more out of it.

Not a fan of all that stuff tbh. They only thing youll get from it for sure is that youll be fantastic at using a bullworker.

If you have nothing else to use go for it, but i think theres more flexibility and benefit in bodyweight movements. Plus for the price you pay for a bullworker you could more than likely buy a small set of adjustable dumbells anyway.


----------



## UFC rocks (Apr 30, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> The only thing youll get from it for sure is that youll be fantastic at using a bullworker.
> 
> If you have nothing else to use go for it, but i think theres more flexibility and benefit in *bodyweight movements*. Plus for the price you pay for a bullworker you could more than likely buy a small set of *adjustable dumbells *anyway.



hey gazhole thanks for the reply, i think you could be right about the bullworker, theres this chest exercise you do on the bullworkers where you push in on boths sides, any way my dad can do way more that me on that but i can do much more than him on bench press, flys, dips. hes good at the bullworker because thats all he does. 

by the way i do bodyweight exercises, such as dips, pushups, chin/pull ups, situps ect... and i have a set of adjustable dumbbells, so thought it would be nice to get something different.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

UFC rocks said:


> hey gazhole thanks for the reply, i think you could be right about the bullworker, theres this chest exercise you do on the bullworkers where you push in on boths sides, any way my dad can do way more that me on that but i can do much more than him on bench press, flys, dips. hes good at the bullworker because thats all he does.
> 
> by the way i do bodyweight exercises, such as dips, pushups, chin/pull ups, situps ect... and i have a set of adjustable dumbbells, so thought it would be nice to get something different.



Thats cool.

I wouldnt waste your money, freeweights are all you'll need tbh.


----------



## UFC rocks (May 1, 2008)

does anyone esl have something to say about them. i would like to here peoples opinion on these products.


----------



## danny81 (May 1, 2008)

Bruce lee used it.


----------



## JonnyStead (May 1, 2008)

I remember reading somewhere that they can cause a specific type of injury in the chest area. I cant prove that though! 

My view is if space and budget are limited, bodyweight exercises and a good set of dumbells are the way to go, if space isnt a problem I agree with Gazhole, its got to be free weights for me.


----------



## goob (May 1, 2008)

What the hell is a bullworker?


----------



## JonnyStead (May 2, 2008)

goob said:


> What the hell is a bullworker?



Its a spring based bit of kit like the modern day version of the 'chest expander' 

Bullworker - Full Range - Introduction

one of these...


----------



## UFC rocks (May 3, 2008)

hey i got my chest expanders today, but i have a question.

it says to work the chest you hold them out in front of you with your arm slightly bent and push outwards. so its like a reverse fly, but with flys you start with your arms out wide and push inward to work the chest, with the chest expanders you push out, so would it still work the chest, i wouldnt thought it would work the rear delts, because its the same movement as those reverse pec deck machines in the gyms which work the rear delts.

this is what i was think even before i got them, because i kept think they have springs which you can only be PULLED so how could you work the chest, (and even the shoulders and triceps for that matter) with a PULL exercise. but i still got them because because i wanted to do biceps curls with them and really liked the hand grips on the handles. 

But can they really expand the chest?


----------



## JonnyStead (May 3, 2008)

My view is that back in about 1876 when chest expanders were made, people realised when you pulled your arms back that your chest can stick out and ergo if you do that enough you must 'expand the chest' - personally I dont see how they can work for that - but I guess they would thicken the back... a bit... but not much... so burn them. (dont really burn them, I dont want anyone getting hurt)

I shall now wait for someone to tell me how amazingly wrong I am (I usually am!)


----------



## UFC rocks (May 3, 2008)

hey JonnyStead they may off thought that in 1876 but now that people know more about exerciseing why do they still call them chest expanders and say they expand the chest. i was thinking the same thing as you, i throught that the exercise i described would work the back, rather than the chest.


----------



## JonnyStead (May 3, 2008)

I dunno mate you got me there - is it a trademark maybe?


----------



## Built (May 3, 2008)

UFC rocks said:


> i allread have a bullworker, well actually its my dads he likes to work out with that as he does like to do free weights now that he is getting old, (he is 47 by the way).



Your dad doesn't like to use free weights because he's getting old, or he only uses free weights because he's getting old?


----------



## UFC rocks (May 3, 2008)

he does NOT like to do free weights.

sorry i forgot to write NOT in the sentence. he feels the weights more on his fonts.


----------



## Built (May 3, 2008)

I'm his age, and I ONLY do free weights. They're safer.


----------



## UFC rocks (May 3, 2008)

Built said:


> I'm his age, and I ONLY do free weights. They're safer.



well to be honest he doesnt do real workouts, he just does the bullwork ever now and then, he isnt realy into working out too much now, but when he was younger and in college he was more into it.  

but well done to you for keeping it up at your age, i dont know if i would still keep going at that age, good work.


----------



## Built (May 3, 2008)

Thanks, but I only started when I was thirty eight. 

My mother started at seventy seven.


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (May 4, 2008)

I dont even understand how they widen ur chest. If anything they work ur shoulders and maybe ull feel ur chest being used as a stabalizer. (My chest expanders I assume ur talking about those bands?)


----------



## JonnyStead (May 5, 2008)

They're probably about as effective for the chest as standing on one of those machines with a big vibrating rubber band around your middle was for removing fat - back in the '50's ! 

Having said that I guess its just a naming issue and they probably do a bit of good for the back / shoulders.


----------



## bulldude (Apr 6, 2011)

*does bullworker work*

Bullworkers work as good overall conditioning tool if you have limited time and space.  You can do isotonic reps with them through a decent range of motion.  Using them exclusively would make you very strong in the movements you can complete with them, (and there are over 40).  You will become lean and mean if combined with a high protein, low fat/carb diet.  Overall, a pretty good exercise tool but not one to use exclusively if you are a serious bodybuilder.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 6, 2011)

^Dude?


----------

